# My shrimp was stuck the filter inlet



## Tmann77 (Oct 17, 2011)

I could not find one of my shrimp and finally I looked to the inlet of the filter and he was stuck to it, how do you keep them from getting sucked or stuck to the inlet of the filter?


----------



## Chase.b (Sep 5, 2009)

I put Pantyhose over the intake, i have herd of others putting sponge to prevent against this.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to use the fluval sponge pre filters but now I use and love the steel prefilter from Shrimp Lab. The sponge pre filter would get clogged quickly but the steel one doesn't.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I put a panty hose over the intake, and then a sponge UNDER the pantyhose. So the pantyhose is holding the sponge in place. I find with just a pantyhose it cloggs SUPER fast. But if you have a sponge there the water has multiple ways to traverse the sponge so it doesn't clog at all. I don't notice any decrease in power of the HOB filter either.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I attach a big sponge filter like a Hydra or Seapora to my HOB intakes via hoses. Protects the shrimp, gives a huge area for bacteria and takes a while to clog.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah that happen to me the other day. I thought I could get away with nothing on the intake. I saved the shrimp they were ok. Now I have a Net over the intake. I had extra filter bags and those work great wrapped around the intake. Sponge filters are best for shrimp breeding tanks.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got a piece of filter sponge and zip tied it around my inlet. It's not the prettiest solution but it cost me all of $2 and works.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

i have the fluval ebi and i think the only way i could cover the filter that comes with it is panty hose, if any one has a better way let me know please


----------

